# PowerColor Announces PIMP MY RIG Competition



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

TUL Corporation - a leading manufacture of AMD graphics cards today announces Pimp my rig competition that will begin today and ends on the 16th of March where the users from all around the world can join to compete for the slowest computer in the world.

Who manages to make the slowest 3Dmark 2003 score will be pimped with the fastest upgrade on the planet, PowerColor HD3850 PCS AGP featuring ZeroTherm GX810 cooler, support for DirectX 10.1, Shader Model 4.1 and Universal Video Decode.

For more details visit: Competition Page


"With "Pimp my rig" competition, PowerColor offers the fastest AGP product in the world to save the lowest computer, let the winner experience the most exciting gaming performance and PowerColor's stunning graphics solution. "says Ted Chen, CEO of TUL Corporation.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

nice fun competition, i will participate


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> nice fun competition, i will participate



So basically dig out my AMD Duron 800MHz and the ATi 7500...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

read the rules. it has to complete nature which is DX9


----------



## Wile E (Feb 29, 2008)

Is 03 SM2?


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 29, 2008)

hehe, i got an idea, 3dmark05 will actully run a P2 450 with a 5200 64bit card with 64mb of memory with only 64mb of ram in the system. I might have a shot 

but i see no reason to enter in all honesty there are alot of people out there who could actully use this.


----------



## Grings (Feb 29, 2008)

cool, now wheres that 64bit 5200 i had laying about


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> hehe, i got an idea, 3dmark05 will actully run a P2 450 with a 5200 64bit card with 64mb of memory with only 64mb of ram in the system. I might have a shot
> 
> but i see no reason to enter in all honesty there are alot of people out there who could actully use this.



show us your numbers. i'm already below 200 total score.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 29, 2008)

> ..will be pimped with the fastest upgrade on the planet: PowerColor HD3850 PCS AGP featuring ZeroTherm GX810 cooler...



Nice.. fastest on the planet indeed.. fastest AGP that is.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> show us your numbers. i'm already below 200 total score.



alright, ill dig out some of my parts next tuesday when im off


----------



## Silverel (Feb 29, 2008)

Hee.. this should be good... One of my old boards the AGP bus doesn't work at all, and I've got a damaged 9600 that goes about half the normal speed. I'll just take out the 2x256 sticks of pc2100 and put in the 128 that doesn't work with em, should be nice and slow...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey is Underclocking not allowed???


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is underclocking allowed?

An underclocked 9550 on an underclocked 2GHz Celeron with 64MB of underclocked RAM sounds good


----------



## pagalms (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice. 
I have MX440 SE an half-working Ti4600 (need to solder some parts on it). Will try to run 3dmark on these cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

since underclocking is not forbidden in the rules i assume it is allowed.


----------



## hacker111 (Feb 29, 2008)

Who came up with the "PIMP MY RIG" saying..nice


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 29, 2008)

It would be funny is the person with the lowest score had the most expensive hardware.


----------



## pagalms (Feb 29, 2008)

Underclocking + some programs running in background + enable all services and we will get a killer score 
Oh noes, MX 440 SE supports only Wings Of Fury game test 
But i got 47 marks in it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

shit my 7500 is not aloud i score 470 with that!

bet i can get my 7800 to score <100pts


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 29, 2008)

I love these competitions. I hope this whole idea catches on with more companies. It's agreat interactive marketing strategy.


----------



## Atom_Anti (Feb 29, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Underclocking + some programs running in background + enable all services and we will get a killer score
> Oh noes, MX 440 SE supports only Wings Of Fury game test
> But i got 47 marks in it



Yeah this competition is stupid, what if somebody will running video compressing in the background, and after he/she will get 3 score. Is that the winner?


----------



## xfire (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a <200mhz celron with 32 mb ram .
Are Indian resident's allowed?


----------



## pagalms (Feb 29, 2008)

Of course 
It's a worldwide competition.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be entering, I doubt I'll be last but it'll be fun non-the-less... y'know, shits 'n' giggles and all that.

Good luck to everyone that enters!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 29, 2008)

i join  gona underclock my stuff


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

Wonder if i can underclock my 350mhz pentium i have in the shed it only has 64mb of ram and 16mb onboard graphics ram.Its the slowest piece of crap ever.
Just wish i still had a 486 33mhz lmao.

No point underclocking my quad core its still gonna do quite well.


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Feb 29, 2008)

wonder how pentium 4 1.5ghz single core, riva tnt2 32mb will score  actually found use for ancient computer.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Feb 29, 2008)

166 k6-2 ... hmmm


----------



## jydie (Feb 29, 2008)

Grings said:


> cool, now wheres that 64bit 5200 i had laying about



I use to think Nvidia was ripping people off with those 64-bit 5200 cards... but now, it looks like that may be the card to win this competition!!   

Honestly, I wonder if there could be a way to enter just for fun - with no desire to win, because I have little need for an ATI HD3850 with an AGP interface.  They really should throw in a decent power supply as well, because I highly doubt that some of those older PC's have enough power to run an HD3850.


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 29, 2008)

1. Underclock, run 3dmark while cpu is 100%.
2. Receive HD3850 AGP, sell HD3850 on ebay.
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 29, 2008)

damn 3512


----------



## pagalms (Feb 29, 2008)

And now we can turn on "50cent - This is how we do" and sing "This is how we cheat"   
BTW guys be aware - All tests including nature must be supported. Otherwise result will not be accepted.


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 29, 2008)

I have few 5200 64bit 64MB, and some slow AGP systems too somewhere. Should hit ~50-100pts easy peasy.
Lets say, i have slowest DX9 capable cards.
Legally slowest you could do with 486 33MHz with SiS chipset and 5200 on PCI. Maybe i can find those somewhere 
Lets start.


----------



## overclocker (Feb 29, 2008)

i just got a score of 318 with a intel 1000 and ati 9250 underlocked  trying again


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 29, 2008)

9250 is not DX9 card.
If i remember correctly, i got ~30pts with OVERCLOCKED GF2 MX200, but thats due to DX7 support and only test ran was GT1.


----------



## overclocker (Feb 29, 2008)

CRAP your right bummer all i got new is 2 x1600xts or my hd 3850


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 29, 2008)

lets run 5200 on 900MHz Athlon, for the moment 3dmark03 is running at hard slideshow. And thats stock system, no tweaks or downclocking. The best part would be 3dmark06 on this system 


183pts for stock system.
96pts for stock system and lot of background crap


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 29, 2008)

I know it's not stated in the rules, but I can't help but think underclocking is cheating.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

even with underclocking it wont be easy to get the really low scores .. show me how you can beat 200


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 29, 2008)

hmm. looks like i gotta underclock my emu box...


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> even with underclocking it wont be easy to get the really low scores .. show me how you can beat 200


Just did it with stock system. Now i'm running with LOT of background crap, and test load takes about 3min each. First test screen after test load about half minute. This is more funny than overclocking


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

overclocker said:


> i just got a score of 318 with a intel 1000 and ati 9250 underlocked  trying again



lmao overclocker turns underclocker bet you never thought you'd see the day lol


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

Kasparz said:


> This is more funny than overclocking



yep i usually never join such competitions, but this one is just too much fun to pass.. already killed a 9550 with bios flash while trying to make it slower


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 29, 2008)

I've got an old 64-bit 5200 PCI going in a 75Mhz Pentium I right now.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I've got an old 64-bit 5200 PCI going in a 75Mhz Pentium I right now.



only agp cards


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a diamond speedstar A55 8mb agp card its a beast!!!!! for this competition lol only thing is i tried to fire up my 350mhz pentuim and its dead i think the damp got to it in the shed and i had to evict a family of mice so im out


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

i think the mouse terd might have rotted the chips.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> even with underclocking it wont be easy to get the really low scores .. show me how you can beat 200



i have an idea  i think i got this down


----------



## Kasparz (Feb 29, 2008)

My idea seems to be working. Its already ~40mins since i pressed Run 3dmark button, and so far haven't seen any test screen. Argh, 3dmark lost focus. That means running few CPU load programs at realtime priority isn't working


----------



## Sh00t1st (Feb 29, 2008)

i would hope that you jerks who have ample computer parts lying around and jobs and pretty nice systems from what i have seen, would just butt out of this, no offense but it takes away from the gamers who are stuck with old tech, not very fair guys. hell im not even entering and i only have an x800xl which i already have to underclock just so it wont artifact. 
anyways why screw with people like me or others who are less fortunate. get mad at me if you want its my opinion lol. and like i said im not entering as its unfair to those less fortunate  .


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

i will participate only for the fun of it, should i win i will raffle off the card here @ tpu or ask powercolor to give it to the #2 winner


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 29, 2008)

spootity said:


> i would hope that you jerks who have ample computer parts lying around and jobs and pretty nice systems from what i have seen, would just butt out of this, no offense but it takes away from the gamers who are stuck with old tech, not very fair guys. hell im not even entering and i only have an x800xl which i already have to underclock just so it wont artifact.
> anyways why screw with people like me or others who are less fortunate. get mad at me if you want its my opinion lol. and like i said im not entering as its unfair to those less fortunate  .



I seriously have no idea what you're getting at. 

You're mad because people have _crappy_ computer hardware?  WTF?  A person's job has nothing to do with their ability to have _crappy_ computer stuff, my friend -- most of it is donated and/or found, anyway.  

Seriously, chill, have a cup of tea or something.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

spootity said:


> and like i said im not entering as its unfair



i think you can get some pretty impressive low score with your rig when you tweak it right. and thats the key challenge in my opinion. i got down to ~390 very easily with an athlon64 rig before switching to the p3 i have now.


----------



## JoJoe (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm still running a GForce 3 Ti 200 in a computer I use as a server now. Not sure if that applies to this contest... and I've got a AMD 5600+ in it, that might ruin things..

Do laptops count? I've got an old Toshiba satellite with 2HGZ P4(or i could put a 1.6GHZ in), 512mb RAM, and an ATi Rage Mobile with 16MB...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

as far as i understand it must be an agp graphics card (does that mean agp bus or discrete adapter i dont know)

your card must also support dx9 to complete nature


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

spootity said:


> i would hope that you jerks who have ample computer parts lying around and jobs and pretty nice systems from what i have seen, would just butt out of this, no offense but it takes away from the gamers who are stuck with old tech, not very fair guys. hell im not even entering and i only have an x800xl which i already have to underclock just so it wont artifact.
> anyways why screw with people like me or others who are less fortunate. get mad at me if you want its my opinion lol. and like i said im not entering as its unfair to those less fortunate  .



I think you have this missunderstood you dont have to compete against high spec computers you have to compete against low spec lol and get the crapiest 3d mark score you can to win.

so the less fortunate have a better chance here.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 29, 2008)

i think you should say sorry for calling us jerks though wasnt called for really despite our system specs.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 29, 2008)

I got all sorts of tricks up my sleeve for lowest score... I already tested them and dropped my 3d'06 on my machine from 11.6k to 4.1k without dropping clocks! *Also same resolution no AA/AF changes*

No need for an agp card though... The best of luck to all of you!


----------



## rhythmeister (Feb 29, 2008)

Will a GeForce 4 onboard run 3D mark 03 fully? If so it's time to break out the 2500 xp-m into backwards mode at about 500MHz and use 1x128MB stick of pc 2100 with the onboard gfx


----------



## niko084 (Feb 29, 2008)

Has to be a DX9 CARD!

W1z you should add that to the first post so everyone knows


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 29, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> i think you should say sorry for calling us jerks though wasnt called for really despite our system specs.



no, he's right. those of us that have nice systems pulling out all our old hardware to compete for a card we don't need kind of defeats the purpose and makes it tougher for the people who could actually use it. that's why if i win, it will be raffled off here on tpu.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

spootity said:


> i would hope that you jerks who have ample computer parts lying around and jobs and pretty nice systems from what i have seen, would just butt out of this, no offense but it takes away from the gamers who are stuck with old tech, not very fair guys. hell im not even entering and i only have an x800xl which i already have to underclock just so it wont artifact.
> anyways why screw with people like me or others who are less fortunate. get mad at me if you want its my opinion lol. and like i said im not entering as its unfair to those less fortunate  .



oh come yourself down i only recently got off having a ti4200 64mb. all of us have been stuck on old hardware before deal with it


----------



## largon (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm...
Got a slot1 P2 333 + Abit BX-20 (AGP) + 32MB of SDR. No suitable VGA though. 
Too bad I got rid of the 9600XT AGP...


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Feb 29, 2008)

where can i dl 3dmark03. i dl one off google search but it says i cant run the test and i should run the 01 instead. also stuff like i cant run the cube textures or what not. is my computer that bad?? (not the one shown to left)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

yes the cube textures and similar errors mean you either have no vga drivers installed or a really ancient vga card


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

first try

cpu 3400+ @860mhz (4x215) 1.2v
gpu 7800GS @250/500
ram 2x512mb @215(430eff) 3-3-3-6
running virus scan

and it almost outscores my FX5700!?!?!?







looks like i need to mate my FX5700/3400+ and do a run


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

Time to dig up the P1 rig  You will all lose! hehe


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Time to dig up the P1 rig  You will all lose! hehe



doubtful i have a P3 rig with an agp4x which means i can use DX9 cards


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> doubtful i have a P3 rig with an agp4x which means i can use DX9 cards



I have a P2 with a TNT2.. idk the rest tho, its really old!


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes the cube textures and similar errors mean you either have no vga drivers installed or a really ancient vga card



so that makes my computer TOO SLOW for the slowest competition??? :-/ bummer. shouldnt i win then??  was hoping to get a videocard that cost as much as the computer hahaha


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I have a P2 with a TNT2.. idk the rest tho, its really old!



has to be able to do DX9

otherwise a have a 16mb vga in the garage

or just un oc this


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

Is a Ti 4600 DX9? If not then the lowest I have is a 6200.. grrrrr.. I was hoping my mom could get a nice upgrade lol(she doesnt game anyway)


----------



## niko084 (Feb 29, 2008)

***HINT*** DON'T USE ATI's DRIVERS! ***/HINT***

I have always found third party drivers to score very poorly in 3dmark when compared to Ati's drivers.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Is a Ti 4600 DX9? If not then the lowest I have is a 6200.. grrrrr.. I was hoping my mom could get a nice upgrade lol(she doesnt game anyway)



nope DX8.1


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> nope DX8.1



farg, I guess ill hook my 6200 up to my P2 and see if that works(if it still works )


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 29, 2008)

cdawall said:


> has to be able to do DX9
> 
> otherwise a have a 16mb vga in the garage
> 
> or just un oc this



cut that in half and w1zz still has ya beat.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> cut that in half and w1zz still has ya beat.



thats with a oc on the gpu/cpu check the ss


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

thats not a valid result for the competition .. you need gt 1,2,3,4 = full run = directx9 card


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> thats not a valid result for the competition .. you need gt 1,2,3,4 = full run = directx9 card



i know that i said that in my original post  hence why its only a SS and not an orb


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2008)

ah ok sorry


----------



## cdawall (Feb 29, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> ah ok sorry



dont worry about it mate


----------



## vivanco (Mar 1, 2008)

i got a score of 40 3dmarks ( but not dx9  ) 
i think i have an old computer somewhere that is dx9, i just have to find it


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 1, 2008)

*tares out my 4m agp Riva 128!* >


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2008)

qwerty_lesh said:


> *tares out my 4m agp Riva 128!* >


Don't bother, it's not DX9. 

Minimum required video cards are:
Radeon R300-family: 9550, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X550, X600
Geforce FX NV3_-family: 5200, 5300, 5500, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950


----------



## MKmods (Mar 1, 2008)

I knew I should have saved my Vic-20


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2008)

Plugged in my X800GTO underclocked it, ran it with the Q6600 @ 3.6GHz, tweaked a bit and scored blazing 1154. 

Another test run further tweaked yielded three (3) frames @ wings of fury (total score n/a)...


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a Duron 1.0 and a K7S5A Board, no cooler and no video card (was MX440) well it does have the stock heatsink sorta lol alot of gunk built up in the mounting latch and I ripped it off so it's like half on half off probably could fix it.

maybe this would be useful to someone?

- Christine


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

Participating 

I've still got a Barton 2600+, a NForce 2 Ultra400 board and my poor old FX 5600.    Time to underclock


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh wait!!! 

Dad's P4 1.7 + Intel Desktop Board D845WN (+ 384MB PC133) I could make it run on 128MB / (256MB if its part of 3dMark03's MSR) and then my FX 5600 (AGP speed down to 2X, brutally underclocked using Rivatuner, maybe a modded BIOS. I only have to find a way to make that CPU crawl....oh wait F@H FTW


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 1, 2008)

largon said:


> Don't bother, it's not DX9.
> 
> Minimum required video cards are:
> Radeon R300-family: 9550, 9500, 9600, 9700, 9800, X300, X550, X600
> Geforce FX NV3_-family: 5200, 5300, 5500, 5600, 5700, 5800, 5900, 5950



ah crap spackle! i thought id be a shoe-in!
spewin i have a 9100 aswell. ppsht useless....
could prolly get a 5200 for free, cbf with the comp tho


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2008)

Now at 233 total score from all test with Q6600 + X800GTO. 
_7 CPUMarks_


Hmmm...
Getting under 200 will be torture. :\


----------



## cdawall (Mar 1, 2008)

my fx5700+PD930 scored a wonderful 180


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2008)

Dang, I can't possibly pipe-cripple or underclock my X800GTO any further. 
I really need to get back the X1300 which I borrowed to my brother to push game test FPS' even lower. 
:|


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

has anyone ran an onboard... say 6100 chipset yet?


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2008)

An underclocked 6100 with it's one single vertex processor and two pixel shaders could be a killer for this competition...


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 1, 2008)

Dont personally have an onboard , nor do I need a AGP card, just thought I'd put my 2 pennies in for you all to play with!


----------



## craigwhiteside (Mar 1, 2008)

i think the people running vista with all services enabled, will get the lowest score 
oh and also turn dreamscene on too


----------



## PREDATOR30 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

well i give up


----------



## overclocker (Mar 2, 2008)

ati xpress 200m would be great for this


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 3, 2008)

Why bother doing like a virus scan during the tests? Just break out a few Prime95 torture tests?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 3, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> Why bother doing like a virus scan during the tests? Just break out a few Prime95 torture tests?



my computer needed to be scanned anyway it seemed like a win win for me


----------

